# "parking outside Garda stations makes us look like a banana repubic"



## Brendan Burgess (16 Jan 2012)

An excellent article on this topic by Ann Marie Hourihane in today's [broken link removed]



> police abuse of the parking system makes this country look – and worse still, feel – like a banana republic.





> ...outside Pearse Street Garda station cars are not only  double-parked but triple-parked. The queue starts at the corner of Tara  Street with a black Mercedes E200 saloon. It has its right-hand rear  wheel insouciantly perched on the pavement. “Garda cars,” volunteered a  young male bystander. There are 18 of these cars, double or  triple-parked.



This is the one I am most familiar with. Access to College Green by buses, taxis and bicycles is often severely restricted by the triple parking.


----------



## horusd (16 Jan 2012)

They also park all along the side of the Screen cinema on Double Yellows.Buses have to squeeze past,, and  at the side of the immigration place off Hawkins street on double yellows again. It's a joke.


----------



## vandriver (16 Jan 2012)

You station a guard in the city centre,give him a unsocial starting time,and provide inadequate or no parking spaces.
Does no one here have any sympathy for AGS?


----------



## csirl (16 Jan 2012)

vandriver said:


> You station a guard in the city centre,give him a unsocial starting time,and provide inadequate or no parking spaces.
> Does no one here have any sympathy for AGS?


 
Doesnt explain why it happens during the daytime when there are plenty of public transport options.


----------



## Purple (16 Jan 2012)

vandriver said:


> You station a guard in the city centre,give him a unsocial starting time,and provide inadequate or no parking spaces.
> Does no one here have any sympathy for AGS?



Does that mean that anyone who works unsocial hours in a built-up area should be allowed to break the law when it comes to parking?


----------



## michaelm (16 Jan 2012)

My brother had a furious but futile row with a Parkie who ticketed his, admittedly, illegally parked van but ignored the marked and unmarked Garda cars illegally parked all around, including (methinks) in the loading bay in which he would otherwise have been parked.


----------



## Sunny (16 Jan 2012)

michaelm said:


> My brother had a furious but futile row with a Parkie who ticketed his, admittedly, illegally parked van but ignored the marked and unmarked Garda cars illegally parked all around, including (methinks) in the loading bay in which he would otherwise have been parked.


 
Official Garda cars can park anywhere as they can always claim to be on duty. (The blame probably lies with lack of space provided for vehicles outside). The problem on Pearse St is with the Gardai parking their private cars when going to work.


----------



## huskerdu (16 Jan 2012)

vandriver said:


> You station a guard in the city centre,give him a unsocial starting time,and provide inadequate or no parking spaces.
> Does no one here have any sympathy for AGS?




You station a nurse in a  hospital in the city centre, give her an unsocial starting time, and provide inadequate or no parking spaces. 

I have never heard of the Gardai having sympathy in these circumstances.


----------



## michaelm (16 Jan 2012)

Sunny said:


> The problem on Pearse St is with the Gardai parking their private cars when going to work.


Same deal on Harcourt Street, perhaps?


----------



## liaconn (16 Jan 2012)

What annoys me is that they're so blatant about it. Park on double yellows right outside the Spar and arrive out quite obviously carrying bags of sandwiches and cans of minerals. Before roaring off down the road to harrass someone who's front wheel is parked slightly up on the pavement!


----------



## csirl (16 Jan 2012)

Sunny said:


> Official Garda cars can park anywhere as they can always claim to be on duty. (The blame probably lies with lack of space provided for vehicles outside). The problem on Pearse St is with the Gardai parking their private cars when going to work.


 
There are plenty of legal parking spaces and 24hr car parks within a few hundred yards of Pearse St Garda Station.


----------



## Vanilla (16 Jan 2012)

I don't care what it 'makes us look like' but it is annoying. Equally annoying- guards driving while on their mobile phones, running red lights, overtaking on a bend/on a continuous white line etc etc.


----------



## dereko1969 (16 Jan 2012)

The one that did my nut in the most was on Molesworth Street where the Garda would always park in the loading bay outside Buswells. This meant that those delivering to Buswells "had to" double park which often caused delays for those wanting to turn into Molesworth Street from Kildare Street.

This has now been "solved" by providing an odd sort of parking bay just outside Leinster House/National Museum where the quality of parking is again poor but at least they're out of the way there. Wonder how much it cost and what happens if an ordinary punter parks there - there's no parking sign or anything.


----------



## T McGibney (16 Jan 2012)

Vanilla said:


> I don't care what it 'makes us look like' but it is annoying. Equally annoying- guards driving while on their mobile phones, running red lights, overtaking on a bend/on a continuous white line etc etc.



I can't stand seeing ambulances tearing through towns and flashing lights to overtake other traffic on roads. I mean, what's the hurry?


----------



## MeathCommute (16 Jan 2012)

Those private garda cars on Pearse St are only asking to get pranged by a bus or a lorry. I for one will celebrate heartily when that does happen


----------



## terrontress (16 Jan 2012)

huskerdu said:


> You station a nurse in a hospital in the city centre, give her an unsocial starting time, and provide inadequate or no parking spaces.
> 
> I have never heard of the Gardai having sympathy in these circumstances.


 
Ask any person to start at an unsocial starting or finishing time and there is an issue. It does not give them carte blanche to park wherever they like, otherwise you'd have every pavement in the city blocked by barmen, 24 hour shop staff, train drivers, firemen, pilots and council workers.

The Gardai still have a mentality of being able to do whatever they like on account of their occupation.


----------



## Delboy (16 Jan 2012)

they all leave their handbrakes off on pearse st...so the cars boxed in can be pushed back by the drivers who want to get their cars out..mad stuff watching them move the cars around.
Always wondered why the less savioury elements around town have'nt copped this and done a bit of damage


----------



## Vanilla (16 Jan 2012)

T McGibney said:


> I can't stand seeing ambulances tearing through towns and flashing lights to overtake other traffic on roads. I mean, what's the hurry?



Surely if a Garda car is on an emergency they should have their flashing blue light/siren on? If that were the case I would understand them overtaking/running a red. But running a red without the emergency lights on is just dangerous. Similarly a Garda should not be driving whilst on a mobile phone but this is something that I see quite often- again not with emergency lights/siren on.


----------



## Superman (16 Jan 2012)

A friend has a garda hat (no idea where it was obtained) - whenever he parks illegally, it puts it on the dashboard...


----------



## Purple (16 Jan 2012)

Vanilla said:


> Surely if a Garda car is on an emergency they should have their flashing blue light/siren on? If that were the case I would understand them overtaking/running a red. But running a red without the emergency lights on is just dangerous. Similarly a Garda should not be driving whilst on a mobile phone but this is something that I see quite often- again not with emergency lights/siren on.



+1. They set a very bad example and flout the law in many ways. They have powers that other citizens don't have and so shoul dbehave better than the rest of us, not worse.


----------



## werner (16 Jan 2012)

The abuse of illegal parking by Gardai in front of Store St garda station was so bad that Dublin city council re-designed the public space in front of it and erected enough scenically designed bollards to prevent the Garda cars from parking on it


----------



## werner (16 Jan 2012)

vandriver said:


> You station a guard in the city centre,give him a unsocial starting time,and provide inadequate or no parking spaces.
> Does no one here have any sympathy for AGS?


 
The Gardai are there to uphold the law equally. it is unprofessional and shameful and it brings the law into dis-respect when it is being abused by the Gardai this way.

There is a huge amount of available parking spaces in unoccupied or nearly vacant apartment complexes in the centre of Dublin, due to the anti private car non-strategy of Dublin city council, when folk attempted to rent out vacant spaces Dublin city council prevented it and argued that it would only attract private cars into town! They killed two birds with one stone, stopping the generation of taxes and employment in under utilised facilites.

Someone needs to bang heads together because there is so much available parking spaces that are being prevented from being used on an ideological basis, that there is easily enough to resolve a multitude of parking difficulties for the Gardai, commuters and shoppers in town whilst increasing employmnet and generating taxes for the state.


----------



## The_Banker (16 Jan 2012)

Finally a journalist with some courage to finally write what other journalists are afraid to.

This should be followed up with a letter campaign to the Garda Commissioner if we want this illegal parking stopped. Officers of the law should not only uphold the law but adhere to the law.

We have a similar situation here in Cork where Gardai park illegally outside the Bridewell Station on Cornmarket st. Likewise judges andgardai park illegally on the footpath outside the courthouse on Washington St. In fact the small street between the courthouse and The Washington Inn is closed due to illegally parked cars when the court is in session.
Has been that way for years. Don't know why nothing was ever done about it.


----------



## micmclo (16 Jan 2012)

I wonder if any of you remember Store St in Dublin before they put in the small square. Parking all over the place.
No pics in google so I can't do a comparison

I don't see Pearse St as much of  an issue at all.
That road is for access and restricted, most car drivers shouldn't drive past the station anyway
http://g.co/maps/qqhvu
Though the pics here so a few drivers taking a short cut.




Brendan Burgess said:


> This is the one I am most familiar with. Access to College Green by buses, taxis and bicycles is often severely restricted by the triple parking.



Buses maybe.
I'm often down that road on my scooter and never been restricted or blocked in


----------



## werner (16 Jan 2012)

micmclo said:


> I wonder if any of you remember Store St in Dublin before they put in the small square. Parking all over the place.
> No pics in google so I can't do a comparison
> 
> I don't see Pearse St as much of an issue at all.
> ...


 

Pearse St is a very serious issue due to sick and disabled people ( I recently helped a cancer sufferer, a social welfare recipient across here where that department sited on Pearse St reviews people who are claiming benefits). I expect a cyclist will be killed along the Pearse St to College Green route due to the highly dangerous Garda car parking and Dublin bus parking making it a lethal area to cycle through.


----------



## MrMan (16 Jan 2012)

T McGibney said:


> I can't stand seeing ambulances tearing through towns and flashing lights to overtake other traffic on roads. I mean, what's the hurry?



Ya cause when you kill someone while overtaking on a bend its fine because you are on an emergency right?


----------



## RonanC (16 Jan 2012)

Purple said:


> +1. They set a very bad example and flout the law in many ways. They have powers that other citizens don't have and so shoul dbehave better than the rest of us, not worse.


 
Every citizen in this land of ours has the right to use their mobile phone while driving *in an emergency situation only*. Gardai, given the job they do, use this piece of legislation when using their mobile phones while driving.


----------



## liaconn (16 Jan 2012)

terrontress said:


> Ask any person to start at an unsocial starting or finishing time and there is an issue. It does not give them carte blanche to park wherever they like, otherwise you'd have every pavement in the city blocked by barmen, 24 hour shop staff, train drivers, firemen, pilots and council workers.
> 
> The Gardai still have a mentality of being able to do whatever they like on account of their occupation.


 
Someone I know lets a property through a letting agency. Apparently, the agency's unofficial 'black list' includes Gardai because there have been problems with them refusing to pay outstanding rent when they're leaving and basically making it clear that life will be made difficult for the landlord if s/he pursues them for the outstanding monies.


----------



## Purple (16 Jan 2012)

RonanC said:


> Every citizen in this land of ours has the right to use their mobile phone while driving *in an emergency situation only*. Gardai, given the job they do, use this piece of legislation when using their mobile phones while driving.



If that's true then they are lying and abusing their power in order to break the law.


----------



## Sunny (16 Jan 2012)

Purple said:


> If that's true then they are lying and abusing their power in order to break the law.


 
They are not all the time. They don't have to be responding to an emergency. (That's just an excuse for Joe Public) They just need to be using it in the performance of their duty. Same as ambulance drivers. Not saying it is not abused but you have no-way of knowing unless you are in the car with them listening to their conversation. Many guards use their own phones while on duty because of a lack of a proper communications system.


----------



## Sunny (16 Jan 2012)

liaconn said:


> Someone I know lets a property through a letting agency. Apparently, the agency's unofficial 'black list' includes Gardai because there have been problems with them refusing to pay outstanding rent when they're leaving and basically making it clear that life will be made difficult for the landlord if s/he pursues them for the outstanding monies.


 
I also heard of a member of the Gardai who during the floods last year and despite being off duty went to help members of the public and ended up losing his life.


----------



## The_Banker (16 Jan 2012)

Sunny said:


> They are not all the time. They don't have to be responding to an emergency. (That's just an excuse for Joe Public) They just need to be using it in the performance of their duty. Same as ambulance drivers. Not saying it is not abused but you have no-way of knowing unless you are in the car with them listening to their conversation. Many guards use their own phones while on duty because of a lack of a proper communications system.



Regardless of whether the mobile is being used in an official or personal capacity it is no less dangerous.
It a Garda blows an old woman or child into the air because he is on the phone while driving it makes little difference to the old woman or child when they hit the pavement whether the call that cost them their life was from the gardas wife asking what he wants for his dinner or his local sargent telling him his paperwork isn't up to scratch.


----------



## Purple (16 Jan 2012)

Sunny said:


> I also heard of a member of the Gardai who during the floods last year and despite being off duty went to help members of the public and ended up losing his life.



True but does one excuse the other?


----------



## Sunny (16 Jan 2012)

The_Banker said:


> Regardless of whether the mobile is being used in an official or personal capacity it is no less dangerous.
> It a Garda blows an old woman or child into the air because he is on the phone while driving it makes little difference to the old woman or child when they hit the pavement whether the call that cost them their life was from the gardas wife asking what he wants for his dinner or his local sargent telling him his paperwork isn't up to scratch.


 
That's not the point. The point is that they are allowed to use the phones while driving and on duty so accusing them of abusing their position to break the law is incorrect. I also presume that many gardai drivers benefit from advanced driver training. How many accidents or fatalities are ther every year involving emergency services personnel driving recklessly or carelessy before we start painting a picture of gardai everywhere blowing old women and children into the air because they were on their mobile phone.


----------



## Sunny (16 Jan 2012)

Purple said:


> True but does one excuse the other?


 
No, but painting an entire profession in a negative light because of the actions of a few is not fair either. Especially when it seems to be based on hearsay.


----------



## The_Banker (16 Jan 2012)

Sunny said:


> That's not the point. The point is that they are allowed to use the phones while driving and on duty so accusing them of abusing their position to break the law is incorrect. I also presume that many gardai drivers benefit from advanced driver training. How many accidents or fatalities are ther every year involving emergency services personnel driving recklessly or carelessy before we start painting a picture of gardai everywhere blowing old women and children into the air because they were on their mobile phone.



I don't have figures for Garda accidents but I'd hazard a guess that even if they were involved in a traffic accident few have ever been convicted of dangerous driving.

If I (as an ordinary member of the public) could cause an accident while on a mobile phone then so could gardai, regardless of an advanced driver training. Are they thought how to park as well on the advanced driver training class?


----------



## liaconn (16 Jan 2012)

Sunny said:


> I also heard of a member of the Gardai who during the floods last year and despite being off duty went to help members of the public and ended up losing his life.


 
We are talking about Gardai who abuse their position to flout the law. It is a very real issue and the above is a bit of a cheap shot.


----------



## The_Banker (16 Jan 2012)

Sunny said:


> I also heard of a member of the Gardai who during the floods last year and despite being off duty went to help members of the public and ended up losing his life.



A corkman lost his life at Garrettstown beach a few years back trying to save a swimmer in distress.

Don't get your point?

Acts of bravery isn't just a Garda trait. We are all capable of bravery but not all of us are allowed double or treble park. Or talk on mobile phones while we drive.


----------



## liaconn (16 Jan 2012)

Sunny said:


> No, but painting an entire profession in a negative light because of the actions of a few is not fair either. Especially when it seems to be based on hearsay.


 
Nowhere did I 'paint the entire profession'. I said 'there had been incidents' not that 'every guard behaves like this'.


----------



## gipimann (16 Jan 2012)

werner said:


> The abuse of illegal parking by Gardai in front of Store St garda station was so bad that Dublin city council re-designed the public space in front of it and erected enough scenically designed bollards to prevent the Garda cars from parking on it


 
The city council paved the area in front of the station, so the cars moved to side streets on either side (as well as parking in the station and in the former car compound beside it). One of the side streets has no exit at one end (except for taxis and garda vehicles), so the council built a turning circle to facilitate cars, trucks, etc. The turning circle (marked with double yellow lines) is full of cars - I can't confirm who owns them, but I could make a guess. 

Delivery trucks/vans to the nearby pub have to reverse to exit the side street.


----------



## Sunny (16 Jan 2012)

liaconn said:


> Nowhere did I 'paint the entire profession'. I said 'there had been incidents' not that 'every guard behaves like this'.


 
You said some agency black listed the entire Garda force because they blackmailed property owners.


----------



## Sunny (16 Jan 2012)

The_Banker said:


> I don't have figures for Garda accidents but I'd hazard a guess that even if they were involved in a traffic accident few have ever been convicted of dangerous driving.
> 
> If I (as an ordinary member of the public) could cause an accident while on a mobile phone then so could gardai, regardless of an advanced driver training. Are they thought how to park as well on the advanced driver training class?


 
So you are 'guessing' that members of the emergency forces have been involved in road traffic accidents through dangerous or careless driving and have escaped conviction because they are guards or something?


----------



## liaconn (16 Jan 2012)

Sunny said:


> You said some agency black listed the entire Garda force because they blackmailed property owners.


 

Yes, but that's not me painting the entire profession. It's an example of how some Guards abuse their position and therefore this agency won't let to Guards anymore because they can't take the risk. It is the Guards concerned who are letting down their profession, in the same way that lazy civil servants or corrupt bankers or unreliable tradesmen or dishonest County Councillors sully the reputation of entire occupational sectors. I'm not saying it's fair on the good guys. I'm sure there's lots of Guards who don't park illegally as well.


----------



## Sunny (16 Jan 2012)

The_Banker said:


> A corkman lost his life at Garrettstown beach a few years back trying to save a swimmer in distress.
> 
> Don't get your point?
> 
> Acts of bravery isn't just a Garda trait. We are all capable of bravery but not all of us are allowed double or treble park. Or talk on mobile phones while we drive.


 
Not making any point. I was simply putting some balance into a discussion where someone posted something about hearing how some property agent had blacklisted the entire gardai force because they blackmailed property owners into letting them off with money they owe.

There are many useless, lazy and corrupt Gardai. There are also some that aren't. Exact same as any profession. 

Anyway, this is completely off topic. Illegal parking shouldn't be allowed. Guards or no Guards. Why don't traffic wardens and clampers simply issue tickets and clamp vehicles? They can enforce parking laws as well as the Gardai.


----------



## liaconn (16 Jan 2012)

Sunny said:


> Not making any point. I was simply putting some balance into a discussion where someone posted something about hearing how some property agent had blacklisted the entire gardai force because they blackmailed property owners into letting them off with money they owe.
> 
> *There are many useless, lazy and corrupt Gardai. There are also some that aren't. Exact same as any profession. *
> 
> Anyway, this is completely off topic. Illegal parking shouldn't be allowed. Guards or no Guards. Why don't traffic wardens and clampers simply issue tickets and clamp vehicles? They can enforce parking laws as well as the Gardai.


 
As I've just said. Still not sure what your point is.


----------



## Sunny (16 Jan 2012)

liaconn said:


> As I've just said. Still not sure what your point is.


 
The posts crossed. My point is why shouldn't I be allowed post about the many positive stories about the Gardai if you are allowed post your story about hearing about the negatives? I don't know know point you were making with your original point either considering it was simply a story you heard from someone and nothing to do with illegal parking which is in a different league of offences to alleged Gardai corruption that you were talking about.


----------



## Purple (16 Jan 2012)

Sunny said:


> So you are 'guessing' that members of the emergency forces have been involved in road traffic accidents through dangerous or careless driving and have escaped conviction because they are guards or something?



I can say first hand that this has happened; a family member was knocked down by a patrol car when she was walking back to school after her lunch. The car was not in pursuit etc, the driver just lost control and mounted the pavement, knocking the child down. No serious damage done, just cuts and bruises and quite a bit of pain. No apology from the Gardai, just a visit to the parents from a sergeant from the local station to say that nothing would be done and if the parents were smart they’d leave it at that.
This happened a few years ago so hopefully things have changed since.

BTW, I don't for a moment think all Gardai are like that.


----------



## Sunny (16 Jan 2012)

Purple said:


> I can say first hand that this has happened; a family member was knocked down by a patrol car when she was walking back to school after her lunch. The car was not in pursuit etc, the driver just lost control and mounted the pavement, knocking the child down. No serious damage done, just cuts and bruises and quite a bit of pain. No apology from the Gardai, just a visit to the parents from a sergeant from the local station to say that nothing would be done and if the parents were smart they’d leave it at that.
> This happened a few years ago so hopefully things have changed since.
> 
> BTW, I don't for a moment think all Gardai are like that.


 
After the relevations of Donegal, nothing would surprise me. 

A few months ago, I had reason to complain to the Garda Ombudsman about an incident. I found it to be a positive experience and certainly never felt that there was any attempt to cover up something or make me regret complaining. 

Anyway, back on topic.

As I asked before, why don't the traffic wardens and clampers enforce the parking laws on Pearse Street?


----------



## liaconn (16 Jan 2012)

Sunny said:


> The posts crossed. My point is why shouldn't I be allowed post about the many positive stories about the Gardai if you are allowed post your story about hearing about the negatives? I don't know know point you were making with your original point either considering it was simply a story you heard from someone and nothing to do with illegal parking which is in a different league of offences to alleged Gardai corruption that you were talking about.


 
The subject of this thread was based on a newspaper article about Guards who, while upholding the law, abuse it themselves. My post was in response (and I quoted it) to a remark made by another poster about how some Guards think they can do what they like and the rules don't apply. I was citing an example of where I'd come across this.

You just made a remark about a heroic incident relating to a Guard as if it negated my post.


----------



## liaconn (16 Jan 2012)

Purple said:


> I can say first hand that this has happened; a family member was knocked down by a patrol car when she was walking back to school after her lunch. The car was not in pursuit etc, the driver just lost control and mounted the pavement, knocking the child down. No serious damage done, just cuts and bruises and quite a bit of pain. No apology from the Gardai, just a visit to the parents from a sergeant from the local station to say that nothing would be done and if the parents were smart they’d leave it at that.
> This happened a few years ago so hopefully things have changed since.
> 
> BTW, I don't for a moment think all Gardai are like that.


 
A friend of mine had a very similar incident which really shocked us all. Obviously, its a minority of Guards who behave like this, but it needs to be commented on because it's a pretty serious attitude.


----------



## Purple (16 Jan 2012)

liaconn said:


> A friend of mine had a very similar incident which really shocked us all. Obviously, its a minority of Guards who behave like this, but it needs to be commented on because it's a pretty serious attitude.



I have friends who are Guards. I would hate to think they were being judged by the standards of the cowboys. That's one of the reasons why it annoys me so much.
Most of them do a fine job but there is a sizable minority who have a them and us mentality with the public and think they have to defend their colleagues no matter what. It’s that mentality that undermines the public perception of the police.


----------



## DB74 (16 Jan 2012)

A member of my family was involved in an accident involving 2 Gardai where the Gardai ran out in front of her in pursuit of someone and she knocked them down. Both Gardai said at the scene that it was their fault. However more Guards then arrived at the scene and began asking her questions about when the car was last serviced and checking the tyre threads etc and then the car had to be towed to be forensically examined to ensure that it was roadworthy. She was left on the side of the road in Gardiner Street at 8pm at night and had to make her own way home, had no car for a week and then had to have the car repaired herself by claiming on her own insurance.


----------



## Purple (16 Jan 2012)

I spoke to a taxi driver one evening who was hit by a police car. His car was written off. He didn’t claim for injury as he wasn’t badly hurt but did claim for the damage done. When I spoke to him he was very upset as the previous night two Guards arrived at his house and said that they were going to prosecute him because the car he had under a tarp in his driveway was not VRT’d. It was UK registered and had been left to him in his brother’s will. I pointed out to him that as it was bequeathed to him it was VRT exempt.


----------



## oldnick (16 Jan 2012)

I don't know what the fuss is about  regarding Irish police parking where they like ,on or off duty.
It's exactly the same in the othe PIIGS states.  Irish cops,  in common with their Greek, Italian and other EU banana-state colleagues, think the law doesn't apply to them . But,then ,is that not what many people here in public positions believe?


----------



## RonanC (16 Jan 2012)

Take a drive on any of our fantastic motorways, or drive though any village or town in Ireland and you will see drivers who think the road traffic acts do not apply to them.

Regarding the article, you could easily substitute AGS (An Garda Siochana) with 'taxi-driver', 'white-van man', 'school run mum' and countless other examples. They all abuse the laws in this country on a daily basis and cry when they are pulled up by members of AGS or a traffic/parking warden, or worse still, clampers. Fair enough, Gardai should uphold the law, they should set an example for the rest of us, but seriously, highlighting illegal parking when parking is the main problem with Pearse Street Garda station. Gardai need a mode of transport, and that transport must be parked somewhere in close proximity to the station, not in a nearby parking lot or apartment carpark.


----------



## Purple (16 Jan 2012)

RonanC said:


> Take a drive on any of our fantastic motorways, or drive though any village or town in Ireland and you will see drivers who think the road traffic acts do not apply to them.



Those people aren't charged with enforcing (and upholding) the law.


----------



## Purple (16 Jan 2012)

oldnick said:


> I don't know what the fuss is about  regarding Irish police parking where they like ,on or off duty.
> It's exactly the same in the othe PIIGS states.  Irish cops,  in common with their Greek, Italian and other EU banana-state colleagues, think the law doesn't apply to them . But,then ,is that not what many people here in public positions believe?



True; it's a symptom of a wider problem.


----------



## MrMan (17 Jan 2012)

liaconn said:


> Someone I know lets a property through a letting agency. Apparently, the agency's unofficial 'black list' includes Gardai because there have been problems with them refusing to pay outstanding rent when they're leaving and basically making it clear that life will be made difficult for the landlord if s/he pursues them for the outstanding monies.



Never experienced this and would put it down to idle chat.


----------



## liaconn (17 Jan 2012)

MrMan said:


> Never experienced this and would put it down to idle chat.


 

No, its not idle chat. My brother is thinking of renting out his house and was talking to another landlord I know who uses this agency. Obviously, as I said, they've just had a couple of bad experiences with Gardai and are now unwilling to deal with them. As usual, the majority suffer because of a few bad apples.


----------



## oldnick (17 Jan 2012)

Young, male and gard is a bad combination from my own and that of fellow landlord's experiences.


----------



## MrMan (17 Jan 2012)

liaconn said:


> No, its not idle chat. My brother is thinking of renting out his house and was talking to another landlord I know who uses this agency. Obviously, as I said, they've just had a couple of bad experiences with Gardai and are now unwilling to deal with them. As usual, the majority suffer because of a few bad apples.



I'm just talking from definite first hand experience and I have never encountered a problem nor had any friends in other agencies, in fact this is the first time that I have even been aware that there is a problem. I would tend to add a pinch of salt when people are talking about guards because there is always a little bit of niggle when people are dealing with authorities and sometimes this leads to petty rumours.


----------



## liaconn (17 Jan 2012)

MrMan said:


> I'm just talking from definite first hand experience and I have never encountered a problem nor had any friends in other agencies, in fact this is the first time that I have even been aware that there is a problem. I would tend to add a pinch of salt when people are talking about guards because there is always a little bit of niggle when people are dealing with authorities and sometimes this leads to petty rumours.


 
But the Agency concerned has had direct experience of this. I'm not saying it happens everywhere but it obviously has happened to them. Why would they turn away business for no good reason?


----------



## bullbars (18 Jan 2012)

oldnick said:


> Young, male and gard is a bad combination from my own and that of fellow landlord's experiences.


 
Young, male and gard is a Good combination from my own and that of fellow landlord's experiences. Steady wage so late payment was never an issue. They work long irregular hours so don't throw three day weekend parties. 

How is your statement more valid than mine? Public sector bashing is a no go area but as soon as there's a chance to have a pop at AGS a couple of pages worth of local gossip appear. 

If i mentioned all the stupid dealings and time wasting I've had across the public sector, I'd be quickly shot down and told that only a few people in there are giving the whoe public sector a bad name and I'd be challenged to name the department/personell and make letters of complaint. The same can be done when dealing with members of AGS if you want. They even wear ID numbers on  both shoulders.


----------



## ajapale (18 Jan 2012)

Topic reminder:   "parking outside Garda Stations makes us look like a banana repubic"

Is this a Dublin thing?


----------



## Firefly (18 Jan 2012)

ajapale said:


> Topic reminder: "parking outside Garda Stations makes us look like a banana repubic"
> 
> Is this a Dublin thing?


 
No...it's even happens in Cork 

TBH, I think there are worse things that we as a people do which make us look like a banana republic. My current favourite is the amount of cars and vans who break the lights. It used to be the case that a small minority would go through on amber. Now it's wholesale and to make it worse, there is at least 1 or 2 cars going through on the red now too. This makes us appear for what we are...a nation of me feiners. I braked at the lights yesterday as they went amber and the guy behind me blew the horn as if I should have sped up and went through (so that he could have went through either an amber or red). Parking on yellow boxes is the other one for me. Again, something that tells tourists that we're a bunch of me feiners.


----------



## T McGibney (18 Jan 2012)

Firefly said:


> Again, something that tells tourists that we're a bunch of me feiners.



Except that it also happens in other countries as well. The UK has found it necessary to put CCTV and large warning signs at traffic light junctions to deter red light breakers.


----------



## liaconn (18 Jan 2012)

bullbars said:


> Young, male and gard is a Good combination from my own and that of fellow landlord's experiences. Steady wage so late payment was never an issue. They work long irregular hours so don't throw three day weekend parties.
> 
> How is your statement more valid than mine? Public sector bashing is a no go area but as soon as there's a chance to have a pop at AGS a couple of pages worth of local gossip appear.
> 
> If i mentioned all the stupid dealings and time wasting I've had across the public sector, I'd be quickly shot down and told that only a few people in there are giving the whoe public sector a bad name and I'd be challenged to name the department/personell and make letters of complaint. The same can be done when dealing with members of AGS if you want. They even wear ID numbers on both shoulders.


 
We have made the point, on several occasions, that it is only a minority of Guards who behave like this and who are bringing down the image of all Guards. I have several family members who are/were members of the Garda Siochana and am well aware that there are plenty of dedicated, law abiding Guards who don't abuse their position. We are perfectly entitled, however, to discuss the fact that 'some' Guards do abuse their position, often quite blatantly as in the case of parking illegally in full view of members of the public.

Oh and by the way, Guards are public sector employees.


----------



## bullbars (18 Jan 2012)

liaconn said:


> Oh and by the way, Guards are public sector employees.


 
That was part of the point I made. Public sector criticism or "Bashing" as it has been phrased (because heaven forbid they be criticised for a poor job) isn't permitted but yet a bit of gossip on the AGS and its open season and a bit of gossip is to be treated as truth. Same could be said of any profession/occupation.

On the original topic; Are the cars personal cars or Unmarked cars?


----------



## Vanilla (18 Jan 2012)

ajapale said:


> Topic reminder: "parking outside Garda Stations makes us look like a banana repubic"
> 
> Is this a Dublin thing?


 
No- take a look at the Garda Station in Tralee as another example.


----------



## liaconn (18 Jan 2012)

bullbars said:


> That was part of the point I made. Public sector criticism or "Bashing" as it has been phrased (because heaven forbid they be criticised for a poor job) isn't permitted but yet a bit of gossip on the AGS and its open season and a bit of gossip is to be treated as truth. Same could be said of any profession/occupation.
> 
> On the origianl topic; Are the cars personal cars or Unmarked cars?


 
But where is the line between hearing something from a reliable source and 'gossip'.


----------



## bullbars (18 Jan 2012)

liaconn said:


> But where is the line between hearing something from a reliable source and 'gossip'.


 
Common Sense would dictate.



liaconn said:


> Someone I know lets a property through a letting agency. Apparently, the agency's unofficial 'black list' includes Gardai because there have been problems with them refusing to pay outstanding rent when they're leaving and basically making it clear that life will be made difficult for the landlord if s/he pursues them for the outstanding monies.


 
This statement is gossip. It's not a reliable source. Its akin to "Well my mammy told me..."


----------



## liaconn (18 Jan 2012)

bullbars said:


> Common Sense would dictate.
> 
> 
> 
> This statement is gossip. It's not a reliable source. Its akin to "Well my mammy told me..."


 
Well, my 'common sense' would tell me that if an agency refuse to deal with Guards when letting property, then they must have good reason to do so and the reason is the one they state to their clients. I am not quoting something that someone down the pub told me that they heard from their next door neighbour. 
There was another thread recently where someone also refused to believe something because although it came from a very close source  the post was at 'one remove'  so then it wasn't true and shouldn't be stated.
That kind of logic would basically kill all debate.


----------



## MrMan (18 Jan 2012)

liaconn said:


> We have made the point, on several occasions, that it is only a minority of Guards who behave like this and who are bringing down the image of all Guards. I have several family members who are/were members of the Garda Siochana and am well aware that there are plenty of dedicated, law abiding Guards who don't abuse their position. We are perfectly entitled, however, to discuss the fact that 'some' Guards do abuse their position, often quite blatantly as in the case of parking illegally in full view of members of the public.
> 
> Oh and by the way, Guards are public sector employees.


 
But others like me think that the image of all guards is not affected whatsover by a letting agency blacklist in some corner of Ireland.


----------



## Time (19 Jan 2012)

The agency is free not to let to whomever they choose. Just because a person is a Garda they think they have some sense of entitlement. Those days are long gone buster.


----------



## bullbars (19 Jan 2012)

Time said:


> The agency is free not to let to whomever they choose.


Definitely. I am not disputing that.




Time said:


> Just because a person is a Garda they think they have some sense of entitlement.


Entitlement to what? This is my gripe with this thread. I could insert any number of occupations but it's ok to generalise and have a pop at AGS 




MrMan said:


> that the image of all guards is not affected whatsoever by a letting agency blacklist in some corner of Ireland.


I agree. 




liaconn said:


> I am not quoting something that someone down the pub told me that they heard from their next door neighbour.


The statement you made was third hand at least and the so called unofficial black list "apparently" includes Gardai. It’s coincidental and nothing more than a member of the AGS is on the list.




liaconn said:


> There was another thread recently where someone also refused to believe something because although it came from a very close source the post was at 'one remove' so then it wasn't true and shouldn't be stated.





liaconn said:


> That kind of logic would basically kill all debate.


 
It is inconvenient when asked to clarify statements with reliable back up I know. If not I could launch in to a tirade about various people in different occupations or ethnic groups. 
That’s why I read through AAM rather than politics.ie to be honest; otherwise it becomes a gossip column.

Back on topic: RE; The parking problem; I would see it as an extension of our failings during the boom years to properly setup infrastructure and proper facilities. The AGS itself needed a full overhaul while the funding was possible now it has to rely on knee-jerk reactions like closing rural stations rather than having implemented properly allocated regional command centres. How many Garda Stations throughout the country are still operating out of converted houses that the Tans had occupied. The force has grown but the facilities are failing them. 

I know of one Garda station that operated in a town of circa. 20K people, it was only open at certain hours and the barber’s next door was twice the size. There was barely room outside for more than one squad car at a time, in reality they couldn’t park the car down the street.


----------



## liaconn (19 Jan 2012)

bullbars said:


> Definitely. I am not disputing that.
> 
> 
> Entitlement to what? This is my gripe with this thread. I could insert any number of occupations but it's ok to generalise and have a pop at AGS
> ...


 
Janey, I've told you something that actually happens. Do you want me to give you the name of the agency or something???

Anyway, back on topic, there is something deeply hypocritical about some guards pulling people over for breaking the law, while openly flouting it themselves.


----------



## DB74 (1 Feb 2012)

I wonder why the Garda involved in this accident wasn't breathalysed

http://www.breakingnews.ie/ireland/...ell-of-drink-on-breath-court-told-538155.html

Well actually I don't

How many of these don't get to court?


----------

